# Last Flathead trip.. For real this time..



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I know I said last trip was the last for the year but it just didn't feel right. So we hit the river again tonight and smashed'em. With a 19lber being the big fish. Only after meeting the goal of over 1000 pounds of Flats for the year can I now rest in piece.

Once we got to the dock and got accurate weights of the fish with total poundage all fish was release but 2 channel cats and 5 small Flatheads.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

great way to end it...I still got to hit it one more time but hunting season is drawing me in pretty hard right now.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Looks like a busy night.. Good job:thumbsup:


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice! Enjoy your posts. My parents live on Lake Moultrie (Santee Cooper). Lots of cats in both lakes.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Way to end strong!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Cathunter: Nice haul. Please give us some "how-tos" to end your season.
Hook and line or bush-hooks?
What bait?
What depth?
Cover?

Reason I'm interested is I love to eat flathead and have a river cabin. But have never consistently caught flatties except on bush hooks.
Share please?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Cathunter: Nice haul. Please give us some "how-tos" to end your season.
> Hook and line or bush-hooks?
> What bait?
> What depth?
> ...


We catch all ours on Rod N Reel. 
We have been using large shiners from Jims fish camp lately. They catch a lot of small fish but will catch big fish from time to time.
We caught all these fish in 5-15 feet of water.
Lots of Cover! If your not getting hung your not catching Flatheads.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

If you go this weekend with this Cold Front rolling in mixed with a big Full moon you will not be pleased with the results. You have got to get ahead of these fronts and moon phases to really get the cats.

Big Moon=Bad catfishing
Cold Front= Bad catfishing

Add them together and it will be a tuf night on the river.


----------

